# Vinyl Top removal



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

i was curious if anyone has done this and kept it off because they didnt like the looks. if so is there any difference body line wise if you wanted to keep it off and make it jsut a normal hardtop?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My 69 had a vinyl top (what was left of it) and I did'nt replace it. 

Just gotta fill in the trim holes.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

ah sweet...what did u use to fill it? duraglass? weld?


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I had to fill the holes and grind down the pins and finish the lead seams on my 69. The chrome drip rail strips didn't fit right afterwards, so I am finishing the rails that are attached to the roof and painting them body color. I had a little surface rust on the panel between the rear window and trunk lid, a skim coat of filler took care of that. I welded the holes closed.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I tore the vinyl top off my 67 Cougar, it was heavily pitted under it. I welded the trim holes. Pontiac A body trim is different at the quarter glass if you have a vinyl top on it since it connects to the piece that goes around the side glass. You would have to source that piece to change it. Or you can leave the trim on it and just not replace the top, Ive seen it like that and some like it. I just weld the holes up.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Must weld holes. Don't half ass it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Weld the holes! You might need to re shape the drip rail moldings depending on the YEAR your car is. Try to save the Vinyl trim as some people want them and will BUY them form you. E


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah I assumed later cars, early cars had the same trim pieces.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

well im still looking for a car, but im aiming at the 68-69 body styles. ive been crusiing craigslist and had seen one or two with the vinyl tops and wondered what kinda pita it would be to remove and if so, what im looking at body wise like seems and stuff...just wana make sure as opposed to getting one with a vinyle top, ripping it off, and then finding i just screwd myself


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just buy the most solid/complete car you can. 

Rust is a b*tch. 

So is finding parts you did'nt know were "rare" until _you_ needed them.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

those with factory vinyl tops are rare.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I always heard that the "factory" put vinyl tops on the cars with screwed up tops, ie paint or body damage/imperfections.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

thats interesting, but not nessarcily suprising either...only crappy part is i pretty much know anything with a vinyl top is more likely not in good shape under it... i guess 40+ years of weather will do that


----------

